# Toyota tacoma short bed



## fisher457xc (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a 09 taco long bed looking to get a 13 taco double cab short bed. I have the toyota fork mounts for the bed. Will the bike fit in the short bed?


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

Before I purchased a cap for my 09 short bed Tacoma I was able to carry two bikes in the bed using bed rail fork mounts. I have a large frame bike but I was able to close the tailgate with about an inch and a half of clearance between the rear tire and the tailgate. If you plan on putting more than two bikes in the bed, you will need to get creative as the bed is only 60 inches long (although I'm not sure on the 2013 model). Now I use a hitch mount to carry my bikes.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got a Nissan Frontier crew cab with a short bed - I use the Rockymount fork adapters on the front of the bed. My bike fits except I need to pivot the back wheel in to close the gate. More than 2 bikes and I need to get creative...


----------



## Cosgrc (Oct 20, 2012)

SSearchVT said:


> I've got a Nissan Frontier crew cab with a short bed - I use the Rockymount fork adapters on the front of the bed. My bike fits except I need to pivot the back wheel in to close the gate. More than 2 bikes and I need to get creative...


I have a 2012 Tacoma SB (should be same as a 2013) and had this problem initially (on 29er's). I ended up rotating my Rockymount 90 deg. My girlfriends 26 would fit without modification. Thinking about using the Inno RT102 and something like the Yakima Highroller


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

This might be pic overload for ya but here you go!
Yea it will work is you mount your fork mount to the bed rails. Well depending on your bikes wheel base??? My lynskey has a thru axle and xtx has a reg delta fork mount.

I had a 2011 but sold it as 3 carseats don't fit in the back, hell 2 don't even fit unless you smash the seats forward. So if you are thinkin about havin kids rethink getting a new truck!!!
I used these parts to make the mount.


Kinda of a squeeze but it works

Dawn till dusk race

if you look close you can see the fork up bracket mounted to my home made bracket 


hers my ss on the home made fork mount


----------

